# King Of Spam



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

Whos is the king of spam? Me or brad


----------



## plan_D (Jun 9, 2004)

Has this come about because of my mention of some kind of award going to the king of Spam...maybe you should have a God of spam award as well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

hot space is the god of spam, thats unquestionable.

and yes this did come about because of you


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2004)

what title do i get??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2004)

the "im excessively patriotic and and i dont like admitting im wrong" award


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 12, 2004)

<ahem>

FVS Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2004)

> the "im excessively patriotic and and i dont like admitting im wrong" award



fine by me, it's better than your title.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2004)

it isnt


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 20, 2004)

i think you'll find it is....................


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 30, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> hot space is the god of spam, thats unquestionable.
> 
> and yes this did come about because of you



I should come here more often  

Hot Space


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 30, 2004)

Heya Spamtelope!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 30, 2004)

'ello 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2004)

however you'll find that now C.C's gone, the spam's all but gone aswell.....................


----------



## Hot Space (Jul 1, 2004)

Why did he go?

Hot Space


----------



## ev0 (Jul 1, 2004)

noOOOoOOOO. Is c.c already gone? I thought I saw a post by him from something like yesterday or so?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2004)

not, go to the suggestions forum (if not corrections) then go to the goodbye thread.........................


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2004)

i've just found out, it's in the corrections forum..............................


----------

